# World Ovarian Cancer Day - 8th May 2013



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Many of you know that my Viv suffers with this (and has survived for 6 years so far!), and there is an awareness day today - (as the post suggests). Here's the link to Ovacome, the Uk Charity for everybody involved.

ovacome link

the site helps with awareness of the disease, which as we know too well is very difficult to diagnose, and offers support to sufferers and carers. Please take a few minutes to have a look and pass on to anybody who may be interested.

Many thanks

Mike & Viv


----------

